# Pre-diluting LS?



## bodybym (Oct 5, 2014)

I have been watching a couple of videos from large manufacturers on how they make LS, and it appears that they don't make a paste and the dilute, they add the extra liquid up front and then cook it.

Has anyone tried this? Any recommendations?


----------



## froggybean37 (Oct 5, 2014)

that's a neat idea!


----------



## Susie (Oct 5, 2014)

The one time I tried it, I got never tracing soup.  Could you possibly link those videos?


----------



## froggybean37 (Oct 5, 2014)

i wonder if you could add it after trace? or if you'd need trace at all if you just accept it wont come because of the extra water?


----------



## bodybym (Oct 6, 2014)

Susie said:


> The one time I tried it, I got never tracing soup.  Could you possibly link those videos?



Here is one: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kpkr4KSf0hA[/ame]

I have to figure that this is how others do it as well. 

Interesting that they don't premix their potassium hydroxide with water first - they just dump it all into the kettle.


----------



## Susie (Oct 7, 2014)

Also interesting that they call it organic, yet they use "alkali"(aka KOH).  They also said they mix the glycerin back in, which implies they remove it in some way, but they probably just add extra.  I am sure that huge vat is heated, and we saw it being stirred.  I bet it is stirred for quite a while.  I am not sure I want to give liquid soap that much of my day when I know I can do it much faster.  Although, they do make those automatic stirring gadgets...

Here is their list of ingredients, I see nothing special other than guar gum used as a thickener in the shower gels.  

http://vermontsoap.com/about-our-soap/our-ingredients/


----------

